# Where are her tail feathers?!



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We have 6 Rhode Island Reds, all are feathering beautifully, except for one hen, who has NO tail feathers! What gives?? She has feathers all over except for her rump. She seems in good health otherwise. Any ideas?

ETA: They are approx 6 weeks old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are the other chickens pulling them out?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Are the other chickens pulling them out?


I have not seen any other chicks pulling on her at all.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

look for buggies, you may want to sprinkle some sevin dust on her.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Mites.. that is going to be my first guess.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Mites really?? Can you see them? It's just her, wouldn't they be all over the other chicks too??


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Most likely, but it "mite" still be possible.  

Check under her feathers around her vent area. You will see tiny black dots if she has them. Also look for lice eggs at the base of her neck feathers and saddle feathers.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you have a roo? Is she his fave?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Is she completely bare on her tail, or is it just the long feathers that are absent? And I'm guessing she's still pretty young, right?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She could just be molting late too.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She has a couple feathers there now, maybe four? They are short and hard to see. She is probably 5/6 weeks old, all of her sisters have huge bushy tails now and she has barely anything. I looked at her vent area but could not see much of anything except for fuzz and skin. lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Some of them just take longer! We bought 4 Rhode Island Red's last year, and one of them didn't get tail feathers for months! I think she does have them now though.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok I feel better now, I was afraid something was wrong with her. She is my 12 y/o daughter's "baby" lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

sbaker said:


> Some of them just take longer! We bought 4 Rhode Island Red's last year, and one of them didn't get tail feathers for months! I think she does have them now though.


I'm gonna take that back.... I got to looking at them tonight and realized that she STILL doesn't have nice long tail feathers like the rest! They just never grew in, so she has a kinda bob tail!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

HAHA! Ok well I won't feel so bad for poor E.C. then. Thanks!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Update**

STILL no tail feathers!! So odd!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

My RIR hen is over a year old now. She still doesn't have tail feathers either! It is odd, but she doesn't seem to mind!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Destined to be a bald butt I suppose. Lol!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Grab a pic please? She may have Araucana in her blood.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I definitely will in a bit, she's the only one out of the 6 RI Reds we bought that is lacking the tail feathers. Could that be possible? She def looks just like the rest of them.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> I definitely will in a bit, she's the only one out of the 6 RI Reds we bought that is lacking the tail feathers. Could that be possible? She def looks just like the rest of them.


From a hatchery or private breeder? If hatchery, everything is possible. Could have a genetic flaw as well.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We bought her from a farm store, I am sure they got her from a hatchery. Oh well, she's cute and friendly either way. Lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> We bought her from a farm store, I am sure they got her from a hatchery. Oh well, she's cute and friendly either way. Lol


Right right that's all that matters!


----------

